# Evanovich - Troublemaker Book 1 APP. Now $5.99. Sample is free.



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

This is for the iPad and iPhone/Touch.  Personally I don't like it as it is in graphic/comic format, but I am sure older teens would like it.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have a link or key words to search for?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

It is called Troublemaker Book 1 as listed in the App Store on your iPad or iPhone/Touch.  Just as I listed it.  You can also click on it in iTunes on your computer.  It is an App.  Just checked and it is still free today.  Use the search.

Update:  Now is $5.99, but sample is free.


----------

